# Acorn Buck



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

Shot this buck in east texas in San Augustine Co. 11-20-11, It was 85 degrees with 20 mph wind 5PM, I set up on a deer trail crossing because deer were not coming to corn all that great - 7mm Mag put the smack down on this deer at only 70 yards:texasflag


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Man thats cool...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

that's a cool looking buck, congrats!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Now that is a very unique rack! Congrats and thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Any ideas on how the antlers got that way?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Thats a brute! I've always wanted to find an acorn buck like that. Very cool.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

What a crazy rack! I've seen a buck that had 1 acorn tine before but nothing like yours. Very, very cool and speaking of cool, welcome to 2cool....Post some pics when he gets back from the taxi......Surely you're having him mounted,right?,,,,,,,Congrats!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Yery "COOL" looking buck!!!.....Congrats!







*

*..Mark*


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Amazing rack!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

That is awesome- congrats to ya!


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Great points on that guy. Congrats.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

That is cool! Wierd, but cool! Congrats


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Way to out thung'em..congrats


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Cool buck! Welcome to the board!!


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Great first post!
Congrats on a cool rack.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool looking buck, congrats!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

You are my HERO, Good to see you finally posting.


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

pg542 said:


> What a crazy rack! I've seen a buck that had 1 acorn tine before but nothing like yours. Very, very cool and speaking of cool, welcome to 2cool....Post some pics when he gets back from the taxi......Surely you're having him mounted,right?,,,,,,,Congrats!


Dropped him off to get mounted before I even went home, cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey NitroNX898, when are we going turkey hunting?


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

Very Nice!!!

Thanks for sharing

Olen


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Acorn bucks are rare.
Yours is the 2nd one that I have every seen.
Here is mine from 2010
B.D


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

blue.dog what county did you shoot you buck in?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Really not that rare, my son n bro has taken one from Hardin Co and have had many brought into our Taxidermy shop....WW


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Outdoorsman,

Bandera County. Also note the split G2's

B.D


----------



## Papabearclif (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool Buck


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice buck!

Here's a small acorn buck I killed in Angelina County several years back.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> View attachment 477118
> 
> 
> Nice buck!
> ...


Forgive me, but, that reminds me of an ORGAN, not an ACORN


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Forgive me, but, that reminds me of an ORGAN, not an ACORN


LMAO.... When I pulled my scope up to check him after I shot him all I saw was one of those points sticking up... I thought that I was looking at his gentleman's bits!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> LMAO.... When I pulled my scope up to check him after I shot him all I saw was one of those points sticking up... I thought that I was looking at his gentleman's bits!


While breathing hard and everything, that's just sick

You know I'm kidding, all nice animals, I would not hesitate at all:cheers:


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Weird but nice. Congrats!


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

That's funny lol


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

*Acorn buck back from taxidermy*

:clover:Finally got my buck back, shot these 3 bucks on the same east tx lease in the last 5 yrs.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks great!


----------

